# Does the Kindle Fire have any writing applications?



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

Please forgive my ignorance. I have been trying to figure out if the Fire has any applications that can be used for word processing. As far as I know the answer is no but I was hoping someone might surprise me. 

I enjoy the Kindle so much I would prefer keeping my money with Amazon, as opposed to buying a new laptop or an iPad. 

It seems as though the Fire is excellent for books and multimedia (i.e. movies). Are there any productivity uses for it?


----------



## FSkornia (Feb 22, 2009)

It doesn't come with them, but there are several office suites available from the app store. Occasionally they are offered for free with Amazon's Free App per day. I've been satisfied with OfficeSuite Pro, especially since I can link it to my Dropbox and Google Docs accounts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As FSkornia says, there are several apps available to purchase.  I have Documents to Go.

However, the drawback for me for using it as a true WP is the lack of bluetooth keyboard.  The only way to type would be with the small nonstandard virtual keyboard. 


Betsy


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm planning on using my Fire more as a mobile editing solution than to write with. Since I have to go to Nashville for a doctor's appointment, I'll be testing it out today!


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. A physical keyboard is a definite must. I wonder if Amazon has any intentions for one.


----------

